# Grain??



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have Nigerian Dwarf goats.. and I have been feeding Kalmbach Meat & Milk Pellets. (2 cups 2x per day) My friend who also raises Nigerian Dwarf goats (and has 17+ years of experience) told me she gives hers 4-5 cups of Dairy Cow Feed/Grain and gives them 4-5 cups per day.. also it is like half price compared to goat grain. She seemed to have very healthy goats and her kids & does weren't skinny like I have seen other goats. Price doesn't matter that much but I was just wondering if anyone else has heard of this/done it. Any insight/advice/tips/etc. is greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess it depends on the protein values and the nutritional values of each type of grain. 
Also, are her goats heavy milkers? The more milk produced, the more grain they should get. 
A pet goat not pregnant or in milk really hardly needs any grain. A doe with quads would need significantly more grain.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Her does all have triplets or quads (that are anywhere from 1 week-8 weeks old).. she only strips them for what she needs to make some soap. 

It is:

Purina Dairy Ration 16 
Complete feed for lactating dairy cattle in confinement
Crude Protein (min): 16.00%
Crude Fat(min):3.00%
Crude fiber (max): 8.50%

Ingredients: Processed grain by products, grain products, calcium carbonate, molasses products, salt, roughage products, plant protein products, ethylenediamine dihydroiodide, cobalt carbonate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, zinc sulfate, sodium selenite, vitamin D3 supplement, copper sulfate, vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement. 

It says feed at the rate of 20.0 to 25.0 pounds per head per day..


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you have a photo of the Kalmbach tag you are feeding with ingredients and analysis?

Are your goats growing/lactating/pregnant??

Absolutely some folks use cow or horse or other animal pelleted feeds or grain for their goats, sometimes better quality products are available in certain areas, etc. In my opinion, the ingredients of the Purina are not that great, I prefer bagged feeds that have a few actual grains listed in the first few ingredients rather than all by-products.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Here is the link to what feed our goats are on: http://www.kalmbachfeeds.com/shopping/goat/6016GT.aspx

I have a ND buck & a ND doe with 3 week old twins on her. We pretty much use Kalmbach for every animal we have.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I order the Kalmbach feeds through amazon and my goats are THRIVING on them. 16% protein plus ac added. Good product never moldy like purina.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Dayna said:


> I order the Kalmbach feeds through amazon and my goats are THRIVING on them. 16% protein plus ac added. Good product never moldy like purina.


 Would you share a link to what you like to order? I'd love to compare it to what I buy...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Stick with what you have. Your male shouldn't need grain or much grain.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

My male doesn't get any grain. Just a lot of good quality grass hay.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I am also debating on mixing my own feed (eventually for almost all of our animals) because it is usually cheaper and you know exactly what your animals are eating.


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

It is not cheaper to mill your own feed. I priced it out thinking I would buy my own home grain grinder and save a ton. It cost more to buy each ingredient and mill it myself than to buy it already made! 

And then there was the time to track down the harder to find ingredients and actually do the milling. I called the mill I use and he explained that there was no way a little guy like me could get the grains at the prices he buys it for.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I like to see real grain in their food just like when I buy for my household I don't want a bunch of ingredients in things that I don't recognize as food. I have good luck with wet cob and add a little calf manna and BOSS to it. They look good, stay nice and shiny and give me good milk. In the past I tried a couple of goat foods -they wouldn't touch them , same with alfalfa pellets. Do not want. Mine will also only eat their regular brand of cob. Spoiled.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Does anybody have a photo of the tag of the Kalmbach Game Plan Milk & Meat?

Our local grain mill is closing next week and I'm exploring new options. 

Also, what is the price in your area?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Let me look through my photos. I might.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

It's $16 at our local feed store. Great feed! I have used it ever since I got my first goats (that was what they were on) and never had a problem. We also use Kalmbach feeds for all of our other animals.

Here's a link to all of the info on it, no pic though.

http://www.kalmbachfeeds.com/shopping/goat/6016GT.aspx


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Funny - I was thinking of switching to Kalmbach - until I noticed on the tag on the bag that an ingredient is Animal Fat. I was looking at the 16% Dairy


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Drives me batty when they don't list the ingredients on their website!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

^^Yeah, I know!! Pretty much no animal products online have ingredients listed.


----------

